# Charpentier - Te Deum H.146



## JSBach85

*Charpentier - Te Deum H.146*










I have been listening Te Deum versions since 10 years ago. "Explosive" and "festive" Te Deum are among my favourite religious compositions. My favourite is Charpentier's Te Deum, followed by Dettingen's Te Deum by Handel and the original autor: Francesco Antonio Urio.

As for Charpentier te Deum H.146, was composed between 1688 and 1698. It is thought that the composition was performed to mark the victory celebrations and the Battle of Steinkirk in August, 1692 against England, United Provinces, Denmark, Scotland.

There are many recordings out there. I don't own all of them but among my favourites are:

William Christie / Les Arts Florissants









Includes an amazing "Marche de timbales" by Philidor just before the predule. Outstanding orchestra and chorus.

Minkowski / Les Musiciens du Louvre









A faster and powerful reading, another great orchestra and triumphant choral performance.


----------



## Xaltotun

I've got to hear this one since you are a Te Deum expert! I really love those pieces and especially those qualities you mentioned, "explosive" and "festive", even if my tastes are more Romantic than Baroque. My own favourites include Dvorak, Berlioz, Bruckner, Braunfels and Verdi.


----------



## Pugg

I know your in HIP but if you ever want to hear something different......


----------



## JSBach85

Pugg, if you do like modern instruments, please, don't miss Blanchard Te Deum, first performed on 1744 for the recovery of the king from the Alsace campaign, but rededicated on 12 May 1745 for the victory at Fontenoy.






This performance is quite old, from 1957. Performed in period instruments, modern instruments, even by the mermaid's film crab instruments, this Te Deum is so amazing... Oh My God! The first two minutes are the most enjoyable I ever listened to in my life and I will never listen so inspirational music again. I feel like being in the very first line of battle. Those trumpets!!! I can't understand why there isn't any other performance since 1957.


----------

